# THE Road Widening - A Continuing Saga



## Yvonne G

Just to give you an update: The City is planning to widen the street I live on from a rural, two lane to a 6 lane with left turn lanes, curbs and gutters and street lights. Construction is scheduled to start in about 2 weeks. I've taken some 'before' pictures and I'll keep the thread updated as the project moves along. The widening project is about 4 miles long and according to the City Engineer construction will start at my end, which is the last block in the project. The first thing they have to do is move my driveway from the corner to further north along my property line to facilitate PG&E's pole relocation, which involves Dudley's yard.

My existing driveway and Dudley's yard:





And then outside the fence where the new driveway will be going in:




An overall view of my frontage:




You can see my existing driveway that they say is too close to the corner, and the new one will be about 25' to the left of the mailbox.

In the last picture you can see how my lot is elevated about 6 or 8' above the street. Part of what I asked for in my contract with the City was to have a retaining wall constructed where they cut off the hill for their encroachment. In order for their equipment to get in there and build the retaining wall I have to clear about 10' more than they're taking for the widening project, which I'll get back when they're finished. Problem with that is, my pond is now in the way and has to be drained. But the good part of that is now it's in the contract that the new pond will be lined (it's now just a big mud hole). So, after a week of not adding water to the pond, it looks like this:

Pond before:








Last September I ordered four poly tubs 2'x6'x2', one for each species of turtle in the pond. Because of the lack of truck drivers due to Covid, it took until the end of July this year for them to get here. When they finally came, they are galvanized instead of poly, but I can't afford to re-order, timewise. 






Only found two pond turtles:



Three RES and one Western Painted:




One Phrynops hillari:




And a male and female Florida Softshell:





The softshells are way too big to live in that galvanized tub. She's about 18" SCL. She's HUGE!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Just to give you an update: The City is planning to widen the street I live on from a rural, two lane to a 6 lane with left turn lanes, curbs and gutters and street lights. Construction is scheduled to start in about 2 weeks. I've taken some 'before' pictures and I'll keep the thread updated as the project moves along. The widening project is about 4 miles long and according to the City Engineer construction will start at my end, which is the last block in the project. The first thing they have to do is move my driveway from the corner to further north along my property line to facilitate PG&E's pole relocation, which involves Dudley's yard.
> 
> My existing driveway and Dudley's yard:
> 
> View attachment 331629
> View attachment 331630
> 
> 
> And then outside the fence where the new driveway will be going in:
> 
> View attachment 331631
> 
> 
> An overall view of my frontage:
> 
> View attachment 331632
> 
> 
> You can see my existing driveway that they say is too close to the corner, and the new one will be about 25' to the left of the mailbox.



Yikes, quite a project & expansion of the traffic in front of your house. ?. It’s always good to have before pix. Good that you have prepared & kept in contact with the project foreman. They might have a few extra pipes or barriers that they will gift you.


----------



## TisMary

@Yvonne G thank you for sharing your story. Sounds like you're taking things in stride which is good! I envision myself running around like a crazy person, telling myself "change is good, change is good.....". Maybe you're already through that stage? ? Anyway, keep your cool head and vent to us if you need to. Good luck!

P.S. I am _sooo_ jealous of your cactuses! They're gorgeous.


----------



## ZenHerper

*_expletive redacted_*

Wow. Six lanes is a lot.

First of all: *_applause_* to you for putting in the good sense and time to get the retaining wall. That right there will preserve your property value.

B: *_boo_* to the tub seller. I'm guessing they want the metal ones sent back before they re-ship the proper order. *_pouts_*

Oooo...turtles...!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy

Wow big changes! Will you loose lots of your beautiful cactus garden? What a good looking soft shell!! I think I’m going to have to look in to getting some again haha


----------



## Yvonne G

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Wow big changes! Will you loose lots of your beautiful cactus garden? What a good looking soft shell!! I think I’m going to have to look in to getting some again haha


No, I'm losing 10' or so of frontage, but all I'm losing on the cactus side is for the new driveway, a strip about 16' wide and 40 or so feet long ( running along the edge of Dudley's yard)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Progress sucks


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Progress sucks


Tell me about it. The traffic noise now with only two lanes is so bad you have to be right next to each other to hear each other talk. I'm not looking forward to what it will be like with 6 lanes.


----------



## jaizei

Did they give you a timeframe for the work to be completed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Tell me about it. The traffic noise now with only two lanes is so bad you have to be right next to each other to hear each other talk. I'm not looking forward to what it will be like with 6 lanes.


The last place I lived in South Carolina was in a sleepy little town called Fort Mill.
The last time I visited there was a highway going right through the woods where I used to hike and fish in.
The place was unrecognizable


----------



## Maggie3fan

So it looks like my big RES Scruffy is gone...darn. The driveway will need that greenhouse for the ...radiated (?) moved? Make sure they make that driveway gradual enuf for low Camaros don't bottom out....


----------



## TisMary

Yvonne G said:


> Tell me about it. The traffic noise now with only two lanes is so bad you have to be right next to each other to hear each other talk. I'm not looking forward to what it will be like with 6 lanes.


This won't help to hear the person next to you, but they work really well when you need Q-U-I-E-T! Howard Leight by Honeywell Laser Lite High Visibility Foam Earplugs


----------



## Maggie3fan

TisMary said:


> This won't help to hear the person next to you, but they work really well when you need Q-U-I-E-T! Howard Leight by Honeywell Laser Lite High Visibility Foam Earplugs


Both Y and I wear expensive hearing aids...the 2 lane outside her property is a 55 mph hiway where drivers go past her house with their stereo's at max volume at 70 mph. It IS very irritating. The bass shakes her windows...THUMP THUMP THUMP da da...Her bedroom is off the hiway, my bedroom at her house is behind the house and very quiet. Maybe she needs to change rooms...???! Frankly...I hate that they are doing this to her. Obviously, the privacy at her home will be no longer, her pond damaged, her long private driveway moved...how will it go thru the cactus garden and cut thru all the pens to get to the garage??? I can't picture it...driveway between the Gopherus pen and Dudley? Maybe you need to take the reptile room as yours now...?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Did they give you a timeframe for the work to be completed?


They're starting at my end, so my portion will probably be finished before their timetable of one year.


----------



## Yvonne G

TisMary said:


> This won't help to hear the person next to you, but they work really well when you need Q-U-I-E-T! Howard Leight by Honeywell Laser Lite High Visibility Foam Earplugs


I wanted a cement block sound wall, but they wouldn't allow that, so I'm getting a double sided 5' redwood fence across the front. I'm going to research if there is any type of tree I can plant across the front that doesn't have a bad root system that would interfere with the retaining wall. Maybe something like cypress trees? Those tall pointy trees?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Both Y and I wear expensive hearing aids...the 2 lane outside her property is a 55 mph hiway where drivers go past her house with their stereo's at max volume at 70 mph. It IS very irritating. The bass shakes her windows...THUMP THUMP THUMP da da...Her bedroom is off the hiway, my bedroom at her house is behind the house and very quiet. Maybe she needs to change rooms...???! Frankly...I hate that they are doing this to her. Obviously, the privacy at her home will be no longer, her pond damaged, her long private driveway moved...how will it go thru the cactus garden and cut thru all the pens to get to the garage??? I can't picture it...driveway between the Gopherus pen and Dudley? Maybe you need to take the reptile room as yours now...?


The driveway will be a straight shot from the street through the edge of Dudley's yard and into the garage.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Don't be discouraged since you will get a true pond now instead of a watering hole. Side note all the emotional energy spent due to this project could charge the spectral "batteries" of the house allowing for your ghost to entertain future owners! For trees would crape myrtles survive in your climate. They do well in the devil strip hear in VA and can be trained into a tree instead of a bush. Mine are about 15' tall as bushes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, crepe myrtle grow here, but what about their roots? I need something that won't harm the retaining wall they'll be planted next to.


----------



## Yvonne G

I spied one more turtle this a.m. in the mud flats. But he slithered away into the mud before I could reach for the net. Tomorrow I'll be prepared, net in hand! I still haven't seen the foot long gold fish. There's not enough water left to support fish that big, so I'm thinking the heron probably caught them already.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer

Yvonne G said:


> I wanted a cement block sound wall, but they wouldn't allow that, so I'm getting a double sided 5' redwood fence across the front. I'm going to research if there is any type of tree I can plant across the front that doesn't have a bad root system that would interfere with the retaining wall. Maybe something like cypress trees? Those tall pointy trees?


I‘m not an expert, but cypress trees have “knees.” Not sure if they would be an issue for you…


----------



## Yvonne G

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I‘m not an expert, but cypress trees have “knees.” Not sure if they would be an issue for you…


I'll have to Google that. Never heard of it.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy

Yvonne G said:


> I'll have to Google that. Never heard of it.


You were talking about Italian cypress I believe no knees on those.


----------



## Yvonne G

Different tree, I think. I'm talking about Italian cypress


----------



## Yvonne G

SNAP!!


----------



## jeff kushner

Wow, I'm sorry that there is stress in your life not caused by yourself. You have a really nice, plant filled comfortable yard and it's going to need to change. I do not doubt that "you got this" for a sec, just that it still, as someone else said, sucks.

experience means nothing if we don't share..... you are giving them a VERY cheap "out" with regards to the sound barrier. My Kerry would do the same but here in the VA-DC-Annap area, they install vertical stone-faced pre-cast panels(pick your own height), effective and won't present a root issue, won't rot or need painting...lots of reasons. Zillions of 'net pics to view.(https://www.google.com/search?q=pre...WltTEKHbd3DB0Q_AUoAnoECAEQBA&biw=1280&bih=856) The vertical ones all cost roughly the same, the horz ones, a bit more for labor to install.
That you befriend instead of confront is the right thing to do of course.....but don't forget your leverage. That whole "State against the little old lady" is a really bad look for them and they might find that nicer retaining wall doable because of that. Not that you would actually run to the News and do it, but it never hurts to remind them of those things during discussions. LOL

Good luck and sorry to hear you lost one of your special guys.....you never know, sometimes they just show up again!

jeff


----------



## TisMary

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, crepe myrtle grow here, but what about their roots? I need something that won't harm the retaining wall they'll be planted next to.


I don't know much about trees, but I did find this list of "Shallow-rooted Trees" in this article: Planting Beneath Shade Trees.
Shallow-rooted trees:​
*Beech* _Fagus_ spp.
*Birch* _Betula_ spp.
*Cottonwood* _Populus deltoides_
*Hackberry* _Celtis occidentalis_
*Norway maple* _Acer platanoides_
*Silver maple* _Acer saccharinum_
*Spruce* _Picea _spp.
*Sugar maple* _Acer saccharum_
I was doing a little light reading about root systems (because, well of _course_ I did! ?). There are essentially 2 types of root systems: _fibrous_ (or _diffuse_), and _tap_. Some plants have both. Shallow-rooted trees have fibrous roots which grow relatively close to the surface and help control soil erosion (which is what you @Yvonne G are looking for, so I'm not telling you anything you don't know!) 

What I _didn't_ know is that many plants in the wild (like the ones we feed our beloved torts) have tap roots of 30-45 feet; some desert shrubs can go down as far as 90 feet! Both types of roots store food for the plant, tap roots storing the most. This is why carrots, for example, are so sweet - they store a lot of sugar. My dog _loves_ carrots, but he doesn't get them often (at least, not often enough as far as he's concerned!)



courtesy PNG Egg


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> I spied one more turtle this a.m. in the mud flats. But he slithered away into the mud before I could reach for the net. Tomorrow I'll be prepared, net in hand!
> 
> 
> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, crepe myrtle grow here, but what about their roots? I need something that won't harm the retaining wall they'll be planted next to.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine grow between the sidewalk and the street. They do not top root much but sometimes send out babies. When mine was pulled up a few years ago to redo the sewer line the roots were a dense ball that stayed in its area. We had a maple tree in the same area years ago and it branded under sidewalk into my Darn yard!
Click to expand...


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you both for the tree research. I'm sorta' thinking about reclaiming the redwood pickets from the fence across the front of the property and using them somehow as an above ground tree planter box across the whole front with a drip system. I worry about the roots because the trees will be above the retaining wall .


----------



## Maro2Bear

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> You were talking about Italian cypress I believe no knees on those.



Exactly. I almost typed that up, then saw your comment. The ones with knees are Bald Cypress.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> I spied one more turtle this a.m. in the mud flats. But he slithered away into the mud before I could reach for the net. Tomorrow I'll be prepared, net in hand! I still haven't seen the foot long gold fish. There's not enough water left to support fish that big, so I'm thinking the heron probably caught them already.


I've been trying every morning, to catch the last remaining live bodies in the pond. This a.m. I went out there before I did anything else, and was able to catch the last pond turtle and three large goldfish. My mind's eye exaggerated the fish's size, and they're only about 8" including their tails. But it's a relief to have caught everything. It's a shame about the hundreds of mosquito fish that will die, but when I try to net them all I get is mud and sludge.







The biggest RES is about a foot long. And none of my female pond turtles made it. I guess they either escaped or died.


----------



## Emmawilly

Yvonne, you're taking this remarkably well. You must be a very calm, pragmatic lady. The bottom of our garden there are thick trees and a hill that separates us from a dual carriageway. The trees do a great job of helping to muffle the road noise and offset the pollution. I notice the difference in winter when the leaves drop. We had some council people cutting back the trees in summer and I was very hot headed about the whole thing, of course I couldn't stop them. I hope you have minimum disruption and that they do right by you, to reinstate your driveway, pond and wall. Good luck


----------



## Yvonne G

Emmawilly said:


> Yvonne, you're taking this remarkably well. You must be a very calm, pragmatic lady. The bottom of our garden there are thick trees and a hill that separates us from a dual carriageway. The trees do a great job of helping to muffle the road noise and offset the pollution. I notice the difference in winter when the leaves drop. We had some council people cutting back the trees in summer and I was very hot headed about the whole thing, of course I couldn't stop them. I hope you have minimum disruption and that they do right by you, to reinstate your driveway, pond and wall. Good luck


Thank you, but in reality I'm a nervous wreck. I'm having trouble sleeping and all the time worrying about what's going to happen.


----------



## Jacqui

I hate it's you, but sure glad it's not me. Glad everybody is caught.


----------



## Yvonne G

_It's really been bothering me that so very many mosquito fish have to die because the pon_d is drying up. They're hard to net in the shallow water because you get more sludge and silt than fish. But this a.m. I had a brainstorm. I put a piece of plywood on the sludge for me to stand on. Then I scraped a deeper area right in front of me with the garden rake. Then I raked real slow and built up the sides around the 'hole.' So now I had a sludgy hole full of fish. I netted them, sludge and all and emptied the net into a bucket of water. . . time and again! I ended up with eleven goldfish and a hundred or so mosquito fish! An awful lot of the little fish are still going to die, but I gave it my best shot! There will probably be no water at all by tomorrow.

The power company has been working for about a week on the buried gas line at the edge of the street, burying a vault or something, then they'll send out the crew to move the poles, and as the new location of the pole in front of my house is in my driveway, my spidey sense tells me maybe my new driveway will be happening soon. I've got a nice area all set up in the backyard for Dudley to be moved to. I just need one of the driveway contractors to put him into the wheelbarrow for me.


----------



## ZenHerper

Reptile keepers are all engineers.

*_hands Yvonne the ThD diploma_*


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> _It's really been bothering me that so very many mosquito fish have to die because the pon_d is drying up. They're hard to net in the shallow water because you get more sludge and silt than fish. But this a.m. I had a brainstorm. I put a piece of plywood on the sludge for me to stand on. Then I scraped a deeper area right in front of me with the garden rake. Then I raked real slow and built up the sides around the 'hole.' So now I had a sludgy hole full of fish. I netted them, sludge and all and emptied the net into a bucket of water. . . time and again! I ended up with eleven goldfish and a hundred or so mosquito fish! An awful lot of the little fish are still going to die, but I gave it my best shot! There will probably be no water at all by tomorrow.
> 
> The power company has been working for about a week on the buried gas line at the edge of the street, burying a vault or something, then they'll send out the crew to move the poles, and as the new location of the pole in front of my house is in my driveway, my spidey sense tells me maybe my new driveway will be happening soon. I've got a nice area all set up in the backyard for Dudley to be moved to. I just need one of the driveway contractors to put him into the wheelbarrow for me.


I bet if you get one to help you you'll get ten more. Let them know what's happening to you. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne.. Maggie said to tie her to one of ur trees to halt construction


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yvonne.. Maggie said to tie her to one of ur trees to halt construction


Lol!!


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yvonne.. Maggie said to tie her to one of ur trees to halt construction


You're back!


----------



## Yvonne G

I wish I had taken pictures of the drying sludge before I messed it up.

The other evening as I was walking around making sure all is well with the animals I spotted little teeny, tiny baby foot prints in the pond sludge. So this a.m. I grabbed a couple planks (to support me in the sludge), a bucket with a bit of water and my net, and went out baby turtle hunting. I took the end of the net and dragged it through the last vestiges of puddle and felt a thump. Upon further inspection, it was an alive 'thump.' I fished him out of the sludge, rinsed him off in the bucket, and it's the cutest little baby Florida softshell you ever saw! He still had a tiny bump where the yolk was, so he's a brand new baby. If you look closely in the second picture you can see the tiny tracks in the sludge:


----------



## ZenHerper

That's really wonderful!





I'm not crying - you are...


----------



## mike taylor

There's probably more than one in there or around the area. Baby turtles come in 12 packs .lol


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> There's probably more than one in there or around the area. Baby turtles come in 12 packs .lol


Yes, but the banks are terribly overgrown and I can't even see any sort of nest hole. Believe me, I look every day.


----------



## mike taylor

You will find them .


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but the banks are terribly overgrown and I can't even see any sort of nest hole. Believe me, I look every day.


I know it's been more than a year this has been going on at your place ,but have they even started cutting the road yet? Seems the city of Clovis California moves slow . Here in Texas they said they were going to build a freeway in front of my house and bam a month later they cut right through the woods where I had my tree stand . Then they built a concrete plant right across the street and here it is two years later the freeway goes from my neighborhood all the way to Rosenberg Texas . I live in New Caney Texas so that's more than an hours dive away . These freeway guys out here don't play around .


----------



## Yvonne G

Construction is scheduled to start in a couple weeks, but the power co. has to move the poles back first, and that hasn't started yet.


----------



## Maggie3fan

mike taylor said:


> There's probably more than one in there or around the area. Baby turtles come in 12 packs .lol


Well...lookit who came for a visit!!! Hi there stranger...how ya been?


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Well...lookit who came for a visit!!! Hi there stranger...how ya been?


I'm alive and still able to twist a throttle so I'm good .


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I received an email from the City engineer asking me if I would be home on Thursday, 11/11 because the Construction foreman would like to come out and have a meeting and get a picture in him mind of what was going on. So I managed to raise myself from a dead sleep at 5:30a to be ready to meet with them at 7:30a. At about 7a I gathered up the prepared tortoise food and trudged out to the back yard. Misty barked at something outside the fence, and I through the pickets I could see a white vehicle parked at the street. I went over to the fence and looked over just in time to see the City truck pull away.

I sat down at my computer and sent the engineer an email telling him that if I cancelled my doctor appointment for Thurs. a.m. only to be stood up by him and the Construction guy I was not going to be a happy camper. He apologized and said the foreman just had a few questions and they were answered so they all left. Sheesh!

So bright and early Friday a.m. (yes, I had to rouse myself early a second day in a row) I was ready for them at 7a, and just puttered around outside so as to not miss them. They all came rolling in about 7:15a, big trucks and earth movers and several cars of workers. . . not for a meeting, but to actually start the job.. They worked all day, quitting about 4p and here's what we got:

A crew came out about a week before and trimmed/cut down the sound barrier trees across the front of the property:

Before



After:



And looking through Dudley's yard towards the street from the garage:



Then looking back towards the garage from the street:



Oh my cactus! Oh lordy, lordy!!!



At the end of the day looking from the garage:



Then from the street:



My old driveway with the blacktop removed:



Then at the end of today, the second day looking from the garage (it's not that blurry in real life:



The garage (and Spencer):





The gate posts are in and the earth is all compacted and smoothed, ready for the blacktop. In the last picture it looks like quite a dip, but it's not. It's a gently slope.


----------



## wellington

Did they ruin all your cactus or did they just get moved? 
Sure hope they stick to what they said they would do and you get everything you are suppose to.


----------



## Yvonne G

wellington said:


> Did they ruin all your cactus or did they just get moved?
> Sure hope they stick to what they said they would do and you get everything you are suppose to.


That lot went to the dump. . . or the "tip," as they say across the pond. ?? But I saved a few of the easier-to-handle ones to re-plant in a different location. I also asked them to carefully pull up a tree size aloe that I'd like to save, and they did, but it's so big and heavy I'll probably have to hire that re-planted.

They are being quite generous with our tax money (the widening project was voted on for us taxpayers to pay for). I'm getting more than the contract calls for.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man. . . I LOVE MY NEW GATE!!!!!! The next thing they're going to do is brick the sides of the driveway where they had to cut away the earth, after that's done they'll blacktop the whole thing. Then they have some fencing to do and they'll be finished. They're giving me a 3' fence on either side of the driveway for the tortoises. The power company still hasn't moved any of the poles along the street, so the actual road widening hasn't started yet.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. . . I LOVE MY NEW GATE!!!!!! The next thing they're going to do is brick the sides of the driveway where they had to cut away the earth, after that's done they'll blacktop the whole thing. Then they have some fencing to do and they'll be finished. They're giving me a 3' fence on either side of the driveway for the tortoises. The power company still hasn't moved any of the poles along the street, so the actual road widening hasn't started yet.
> 
> View attachment 336345
> View attachment 336346


It looks like it's going to be really nice when it's done. I'm so happy for you. Those men working there probably have a great respect for you and what you do. I know I do and I've not even seen it in person.?


----------



## Yvonne G

My sister, Maggie, had these photos on her camera and didn't know where to post them. I thought they should go on this thread. These were taken prior to any construction.

This is the aloe or agave tree that I asked them to gently move out of the way for me. It's about 10' tall:



This is one of the barrel cactus and and echinopsis that went to the tip:



And this is Maggie's grandson next to a cereus peruvianus monstros that's blooming. He's about 6' tall and you can see the aloe/yucca in the picture's right margin about two feel taller than him:



I could just kick myself. I allowed the cacti in the last two pictures to go to the tip without taking any cuttings. The echinopis blooms the most beautiful dark red color and the monstros cereus was the only one of its kind that I had. Darn it anyway!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My sister, Maggie, had these photos on her camera and didn't know where to post them. I thought they should go on this thread. These were taken prior to any construction.
> 
> This is the aloe or agave tree that I asked them to gently move out of the way for me. It's about 10' tall:
> View attachment 336352
> 
> 
> This is one of the barrel cactus and and echinopsis that went to the tip:
> View attachment 336353
> 
> 
> And this is Maggie's grandson next to a cereus peruvianus monstros that's blooming. He's about 6' tall and you can see the aloe/yucca in the picture's right margin about two feel taller than him:
> View attachment 336354
> 
> 
> I could just kick myself. I allowed the cacti in the last two pictures to go to the tip without taking any cuttings. The echinopis blooms the most beautiful dark red color and the monstros cereus was the only one of its kind that I had. Darn it anyway!


Maybe all the pieces aren't cleaned up yet... just a thought. Since you can start the spineless prickly pear from dried out parts of it and it's recommended for them. I can't believe that other cactus aren't the same. One can only hope they missed some parts of something.?


----------



## TaylorTortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Tell me about it. The traffic noise now with only two lanes is so bad you have to be right next to each other to hear each other talk. I'm not looking forward to what it will be like with 6 lanes.


It doesn’t seem like you get that much traffic now with just two lanes. It’s a really busy road?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Maybe all the pieces aren't cleaned up yet... just a thought. Since you can start the spineless prickly pear from dried out parts of it and it's recommended for them. I can't believe that other cactus aren't the same. One can only hope they missed some parts of something.?


Nope, clean as a whistle out there. The crew were very good at cleaning up at the end of each day.


----------



## Yvonne G

TaylorTortoise said:


> It doesn’t seem like you get that much traffic now with just two lanes. It’s a really busy road?


Yessiree! When driving out my driveway I always have to wait for traffic, no matter what time of day. And there's no speed limit posted.


----------



## Emmawilly

Pleased to hear you're having a good result, the gate and path look great. I can imagine how nerve wracking it must have been when the work initially started.


----------



## Yvonne G

My driveway portion of the project is almost finished. They'll be coming back Monday to put up the 3' tortoise fence along each side of the driveway. Here are two pictures from inside looking out, then two pictures from outside looking in:







The job foreman asked me what I was going to do with the big aloe 'tree' that I had them set to the side for me. I told him I was going to replant it at the beginning of the driveway and that I had another one, not quite as big to plant on the other side. He said he'd have his guys plant it for me and where to I want it? So if you look on the left side of the picture at that last cinderblock, right above is a stem, or trunk. Then on the right side of the culvert you'll see the head of the aloe that fell off when they picked up the stem/trunk. They went ahead and planted the trunk anyway. Hopefully it will continue to grow and set a new head. I'll trim the remaining trunk of the part that broke off and plant it somewhere too.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My driveway portion of the project is almost finished. They'll be coming back Monday to put up the 3' tortoise fence along each side of the driveway. Here are two pictures from inside looking out, then two pictures from outside looking in:
> 
> View attachment 336618
> View attachment 336619
> View attachment 336620
> View attachment 336621
> 
> 
> The job foreman asked me what I was going to do with the big aloe 'tree' that I had them set to the side for me. I told him I was going to replant it at the beginning of the driveway and that I had another one, not quite as big to plant on the other side. He said he'd have his guys plant it for me and where to I want it? So if you look on the left side of the picture at that last cinderblock, right above is a stem, or trunk. Then on the right side of the culvert you'll see the head of the aloe that fell off when they picked up the stem/trunk. They went ahead and planted the trunk anyway. Hopefully it will continue to grow and set a new head. I'll trim the remaining trunk of the part that broke off and plant it somewhere too.


I'm so glad they're still trying to go a little farther for you. They must be really enjoying you and what you do with the animals.?


----------



## TaylorTortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. . . I LOVE MY NEW GATE!!!!!! The next thing they're going to do is brick the sides of the driveway where they had to cut away the earth, after that's done they'll blacktop the whole thing. Then they have some fencing to do and they'll be finished. They're giving me a 3' fence on either side of the driveway for the tortoises. The power company still hasn't moved any of the poles along the street, so the actual road widening hasn't started yet.
> 
> View attachment 336345
> View attachment 336346


So my concerns are…

are you losing really any property with that gate up? What are they exactly removing?


----------



## Yvonne G

TaylorTortoise said:


> So my concerns are…
> 
> are you losing really any property with that gate up? What are they exactly removing?


My property is on a corner and the road is being widened across the front of the property. My old driveway is on the SIDE of the property, and will be out in the middle of the new street, so I ;needed a new driveway, which they've made further back on the side street, away from the road widening. The amount of property I've lost with the the new driveway is just what you see in the pictures. The new driveway is in Dudley's yard, so now his yard is a lot smaller.

As for the actual road widening, I'm losing 10' across the whole front of the property, which is where my pond and leopard yard is. so I'm losing a 10' deep section that is about 160' long.


----------



## Yvonne G

The power company's pole setting crew has set all the new poles from the beginning of the project up to my across-the-street neighbor's property. They're working on his right now.




I got to watch them unload MY pole from the trailer. I really like watching construction and heavy equipment working. Here's MY pole. They've got all the hardware sitting on the ground, which they'll attach to the top of the pole, then they'll dig the hole and plant the pole.




I talked to the City engineer the other day and he said he's just now working on the contract to send out for bids to put up my retaining wall and new fence across the front, and fix my pond. He's putting down the start date for March 1st to be completed by the end of April. So I guess watching them set this pole will be my most interesting viewing until next spring. Cripes! By the time that happens this thread will be so far buried I may never find it again!! 

So, see you all next Spring!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

ZEROPILOT said:


> Progress sucks


I SECOND that ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

And I hope your being compensated for the loss of property, despite the new driveway, fence etc.


----------



## Yvonne G

MenagerieGrl said:


> And I hope your being compensated for the loss of property, despite the new driveway, fence etc.


Yes, they bought the property at fair market value and paid me a very good price for all the trees and bushes they're going to have to cut down. I'm even getting a liner in my pond (It used to be just a big mud hole)


----------



## zovick

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, they bought the property at fair market value and paid me a very good price for all the trees and bushes they're going to have to cut down. I'm even getting a liner in my pond (It used to be just a big mud hole)


I'm glad to hear you were treated fairly and seem happy with the resolution to the loss/sale of the property. In some areas of the country, it doesn't always work out as well for the property owners as your case.


----------



## DoubleD1996!

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, they bought the property at fair market value and paid me a very good price for all the trees and bushes they're going to have to cut down. I'm even getting a liner in my pond (It used to be just a big mud hole)


Nice!


----------



## Yvonne G

This a.m. I was out in the front yard taking down the fence so I can save the boards for re-use, and the City Engineer just happened by. He stopped to chat and mentioned, with his fingers crossed, that construction is scheduled to start on my road widening project in two weeks. Right now it's a two lane street. They'll be working on the north side (my side) first, leaving the south side for traffic. First thing they have to do is the wrecking, which includes cutting down the hill in front of my house and hauling away many yards of dirt. Then they'll build the retaining wall. The engineer said they'll be using those textured bricks like what you see in landscaping. Right now I have a big muddy mess. I'll be so glad to see that gone! In a minute I'll go take a 'before' picture.




As you can see, the new power pole is set in my old driveway. All the strand and wire, and cable TV has been mounted on the new pole. So they'll have to come along and wreck out the old strand, cable and wire then the old poles, before they can start excavating away all the dirt on the hill to make it down to street level. I'm SO tired of having this muddy mess in front of my house. TWO WEEKS!! WHOO HOO!!

The retaining wall (my new property line) will be behind the new pole, and make a bit of a bend around the corner, tapering down. My new fence will be at the top of the retaining wall only coming so far as the new fence in the picture. I'm thinking they'll probably have to chop away some of the cactus to work on placing the wall. That's a Cholla, or teddy bear cactus and it's terrible about getting stuck in skin. In fact, I THINK it actually jumps off the bush and grabs the human walking by.


----------



## wellington

for the two weeks. 
How many properties did they have to buy up to do this?


----------



## Yvonne G

wellington said:


> for the two weeks.
> How many properties did they have to buy up to do this?



The project is about two miles long, and maybe about 10 or so properties??? Just guessing.


----------



## Yvonne G

The old pole has been removed, and last Monday was "two weeks." They've not started construction yet.

But, I'm taking advantage of the fact my Texas tortoises are brumating and I'm re-doing their shelter and rotten fence. Over the winter I didn't take care of the grass, allowing it to revert to its wild state. But I've chopped down the Texas tortoise area and started taking down their rotten fence. 

Last year one of our Fresno members sold his Manouria to my partner. Having no further use for 'tortoise fence' he asked me if I wanted his fencing. It's that artificial plastic/wood stuff. I'm not one to ever turn away free wood, so I took it. It was a whole pick-up bed full of different lengths pickets. I will plant 4x4s and attach 2x4s and then I've got all those pickets to attach to it! The only trouble is my energy level. I've been working at this portion for about two weeks and haven't gotten much done.

The area I'm working on:




You can see the pickets leaning up against the driveway fence.

And here's their old shelter. I've already upgraded the desert tortoises' shelter next door, putting on a hinged roof and insulating with rigid foam:


----------



## Jacqui

I like the gate. How wide is the driveway?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I like the gate. How wide is the driveway?


It may be about 16', I don't remember.


----------



## jeff kushner

Y, you have a loose horse in your yard, just letting you know! I like the stone inside the fencing along the driveway....if at my home, it would help the fence live longer around my driving!

I was concerned when this thread came up b/c we've all seen folks be "pushed around by public utilities"....but instead this has been a feel-good thread, good for you! No doubt a very large part of that comes from you and how you put yourself to the crews who were doing the work and explains why they were so willing to go a bit out of their way for your comfort.....kudo's!

Yard work....ugh......but it does a body good, right? as we take 2 Tylenol.


----------



## Yvonne G

jeff kushner said:


> Y, you have a loose horse in your yard, just letting you know! I like the stone inside the fencing along the driveway....if at my home, it would help the fence live longer around my driving!
> 
> I was concerned when this thread came up b/c we've all seen folks be "pushed around by public utilities"....but instead this has been a feel-good thread, good for you! No doubt a very large part of that comes from you and how you put yourself to the crews who were doing the work and explains why they were so willing to go a bit out of their way for your comfort.....kudo's!
> 
> Yard work....ugh......but it does a body good, right? as we take 2 Tylenol.


That's a very well-behaved horse, and that's why she's allowed to run loose even though the fence is down all along the front. the only thing I haven't been able to break her of is going into the tort sheds and eating the fresh poop. She so smart that she stands there by the shed door and watches me. As soon as I'm otherwise occupied, and no longer looking at her she sneaks into the shed.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> That's a very well-behaved horse, and that's why she's allowed to run loose even though the fence is down all along the front. the only thing I haven't been able to break her of is going into the tort sheds and eating the fresh poop. She so smart that she stands there by the shed door and watches me. As soon as I'm otherwise occupied, and no longer looking at her she sneaks into the shed.


Ok I give up I can't seem to find ur horse


----------



## Jacqui

Cathie G said:


> Ok I give up I can't seem to find ur horse


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Ok I give up I can't seem to find ur horse


She's just above center in the first picture, to the right of the pruned tree.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> She's just above center in the first picture, to the right of the pruned tree.


Thank you yep she's big as a horse


----------



## jeff kushner

Glad we got Cathie caught up, maybe an extra scoop when you make coffee girl? LOL

It's ok people, I can tease my friend!


----------



## Cathie G

Yea sometimes I wonder about myself  I actually enjoy it.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Yvonne G said:


> The old pole has been removed, and last Monday was "two weeks." They've not started construction yet.
> 
> But, I'm taking advantage of the fact my Texas tortoises are brumating and I'm re-doing their shelter and rotten fence. Over the winter I didn't take care of the grass, allowing it to revert to its wild state. But I've chopped down the Texas tortoise area and started taking down their rotten fence.
> 
> Last year one of our Fresno members sold his Manouria to my partner. Having no further use for 'tortoise fence' he asked me if I wanted his fencing. It's that artificial plastic/wood stuff. I'm not one to ever turn away free wood, so I took it. It was a whole pick-up bed full of different lengths pickets. I will plant 4x4s and attach 2x4s and then I've got all those pickets to attach to it! The only trouble is my energy level. I've been working at this portion for about two weeks and haven't gotten much done.
> 
> The area I'm working on:
> 
> View attachment 342116
> 
> 
> You can see the pickets leaning up against the driveway fence.
> 
> And here's their old shelter. I've already upgraded the desert tortoises' shelter next door, putting on a hinged roof and insulating with rigid foam:
> 
> View attachment 342117


That looks great! I do hope that russian of yours shows his head after all this, but I can't remember, what happened to him?


----------



## Yvonne G

TheLastGreen said:


> That looks great! I do hope that russian of yours shows his head after all this, but I can't remember, what happened to him?


We've had nice weather and lots of sunshine, so I'm pretty sure he woke up and took off (fences are down all across the front of the property).


----------



## Yvonne G

Wrecking across the front of my property is underway. Being demolished are several very large cactus plants, a mature flowering pear tree, a couple mature rose bushes, the fir tree I planted in the ground (was a table top christmas tree for when my Texas grand daughter came here several years ago, the south end of the pond and all its cinder blocks, and a whole lot of cement border and redwood fence material.

What it looked like before they started:





The fig tree and the edge of the fir tree:




The flowering pear tree:




One of the piles of cacti:




The fir tree to the left of the bucket, and he's working on getting a eucalyptus stump out of the ground:









One of the rose bushes bites the dust:




The flowering pear tree is about to meet its maker:














I was able to save my old gate:





The south end of the pond and cinderblocks are getting demolished:




All that's left of my fence's footing:




A sad picture:




I was able to save a few cuttings of the cholla, which has a very pretty purple flower. I'm going to see if I can dig through that pile for some cuttings of the orange-flowered one.


----------



## Yvonne G

End of day three (after they cut my phone line and left me without phone or internet overnight!)


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> End of day three (after they cut my phone line and left me without phone or internet overnight!)
> 
> View attachment 344718


It looks to me like the new crew working on all this stuff is way different than the last one. That's downright rude.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> It looks to me like the new crew working on all this stuff is way different than the last one. That's downright rude.


It's a much bigger operation. The first contractor crew was only a few guys and very personable and friendly. This crew has four big excavators and enough workers that I don't recognize any of them.

Even though my phone line was clearly marked he still dug it up and broke it. It's like he didn't even care. He has a job to do and he's doing it regardless of what gets in the way. I was worried I'd be without phone all week end, but thank goodness AT& T's repair service works week ends.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's a much bigger operation. The first contractor crew was only a few guys and very personable and friendly. This crew has four big excavators and enough workers that I don't recognize any of them.
> 
> Even though my phone line was clearly marked he still dug it up and broke it. It's like he didn't even care. He has a job to do and he's doing it regardless of what gets in the way. I was worried I'd be without phone all week end, but thank goodness AT& T's repair service works week ends.


Good. Maybe At+t'll remind the idiots that you are tearing up people's homes.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It's a much bigger operation. The first contractor crew was only a few guys and very personable and friendly. This crew has four big excavators and enough workers that I don't recognize any of them.
> 
> Even though my phone line was clearly marked he still dug it up and broke it. It's like he didn't even care. He has a job to do and he's doing it regardless of what gets in the way. I was worried I'd be without phone all week end, but thank goodness AT& T's repair service works week ends.



was it just your phone line or others also?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> was it just your phone line or others also?


Just my buried drop in an above the ground closure and perfectly flagged


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Hum . .  . . . Rude is being too kind, I would be ******** !!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

They're working at a snail's pace. No work at all for two weeks, then this past Friday they dug away about five more feet off the frontage:

Here I'm standing in my driveway looking out at the street, along the path that used to be my old driveway:




This is the desert tortoise yard. You can see the marks and stakes showing where the excavation will go:




Hard to get the perspective, but this is the side of the "canyon" - about 7' from top to bottom:




That whitish flat spot is hardpan. Looks like cement/concrete, but he assurred me it's hardpan/caliche. Trying to excavate that broke the excavator's bucket, so he left it and continued on in a different spot:





Looking east along the frontage. Gives you an idea of just how wide the new street is going to be:


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well, I guess they are taking care of her financially, but the damage done to the plants and earth, matches the damage done to the hearts of those of us who partnered in her yard. When I drove truck and when I went to someplace interesting I brought back part of it,...cactus from Texass, ferns from Florida..something from New Mexico...that sort of stuff you can't replace. The lives of exotic reptiles already lost and more to lose. Her husband brought her a cactus from a bike run, I think...that makes it very old, and now gone. Frankly, I think the whiole thing sucks....but it is what it is, and she will just do it all again...


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I guess they are taking care of her financially, but the damage done to the plants and earth, matches the damage done to the hearts of those of us who partnered in her yard. When I drove truck and when I went to someplace interesting I brought back part of it,...cactus from Texass, ferns from Florida..something from New Mexico...that sort of stuff you can't replace. The lives of exotic reptiles already lost and more to lose. Her husband brought her a cactus from a bike run, I think...that makes it very old, and now gone. Frankly, I think the whiole thing sucks....but it is what it is, and she will just do it all again...


. . . if I live that long, Maggie. I'll be 84 this year, and my energy level and ambition are not nearly what they used to be. I'll be getting together with my tortoise partner, Will, later to see how I can thin down the herd and consolidate the yards.


----------



## Yvonne G

Progressing at a snail's pace. They had to work around my telephone buried drop which was laying on the ground because AT&T didn't come out to take care of moving it. They finally came yesterday. In the meantime the road widening crew put in some 4" PVC up the cliff to the desert tortoise yard, and out to the right-of-way area which lines up with the new power pole. Then the AT&T repairman came and put in a new drop through that PVC, placed a new pedestal and everything's buried except for the hole out at the street that's waiting for a splicer to come out and encapsulate the cable and splice so they can bury it.

They're preparing the trench for the footing for the retaining wall, and having a very hard time with the hard pan. They tried using a backhoe, and it wouldn't cut it. Today they brought out a pneumatic thing-a-ma-bob that rat-a-tat-tat'ed the hard soil. It was too hot for me to stand out there and watch them, so I don't know if that thing worked or not. It was so hot that they had a little tent-like cover over the guy operating the equipment. Here's the weather outlook for the next few days. So I imagine not too much work will get done for a while:

Thu





101°
70°
Fri




105°
69°
Sat




106°
69°
Sun




107°
71°
Mon




107°
70°
Tue




103°
67°
Wed




101°
65°
Thu






Here's how it looks at the end of today:


----------



## TaraMaiden

I'm very late to the party, and only recently joined.... I'm not asking precise details (none of my business!) but - 


Yvonne G said:


> . . . if I live that long, Maggie. I'll be 84 this year, and my energy level and ambition are not nearly what they used to be. I'll be getting together with my tortoise partner, Will, later to see how I can thin down the herd and consolidate the yards.



- are you being compensated for everything you've lost? All the plants, and your terrain, and everything else you've had to sacrifice??


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes. I'm completely satisfied with the reimbursement for the trees and shrubs, and 'fair market value' for the property was more than I expected.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is what's happening today:




I see a lovely retaining wall in my future!! Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Look like the rebar is all installed and now they're adding wood framework for the cement. This is the end of the day today:


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> Look like the rebar is all installed and now they're adding wood framework for the cement. This is the end of the day today:
> 
> View attachment 346661


I hope they use concrete forms cause wavy line walls give me headaches. Substantial footer. Glad to see the progress for you


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I hope they use concrete forms cause wavy line walls give me headaches. Substantial footer. Glad to see the progress for you


And wavy lines would offend my sense of symmetry. . . or as Maggie would say, my sense of cemeteries.


----------



## TaraMaiden

Yvonne G said:


> And wavy lines would offend my sense of symmetry. . . or as Maggie would say, my sense of cemeteries.


Are you a little OCD? I certainly am, about certain things!


----------



## Yvonne G

TaraMaiden said:


> Are you a little OCD? I certainly am, about certain things!


10-4 . . . I'd say about almost everything!!


----------



## Yvonne G

The rebar crew knocked off early today, so I'm thinking this portion of the work is finished. Probably cement on Monday!

What it looks like now:




Look at my saguaro up on the hill. That's a 6' fence. My husband brought that plant home to me from one of his motorcycle trips. He stopped at a corner stand in the Mojave desert. I don't remember if it was a packet of seeds or a little plant in a 1" pot. But I've grown it for the past 50 years or so. I'm hoping to see "arms" before I pass this mortal plain.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> The rebar crew knocked off early today, so I'm thinking this portion of the work is finished. Probably cement on Monday!
> 
> What it looks like now:
> 
> View attachment 346718
> 
> 
> Look at my saguaro up on the hill. That's a 6' fence. My husband brought that plant home to me from one of his motorcycle trips. He stopped at a corner stand in the Mojave desert. I don't remember if it was a packet of seeds or a little plant in a 1" pot. But I've grown it for the past 30 years or so. I'm hoping to see "arms" before I pass this mortal plain.


My dad had a saguaro that he brought back from a road trip in to the 70's. He nursed it until it died in the late 90's it was at least 5' tall and nowhere near as robust as your beast!


----------



## Yvonne G

No work has been done for a week or so, then yesterday afternoon the cement trucks started lining up one behind the other. They finished up this afternoon. The footing for the retaining wall is completed:




I understand it has to cure for a couple weeks, so I don't expect any work to be done for a while. The wall itself will be built on the street side of that cement footing, then they'll install some sort of mesh behind the wall, then backfill. I'm getting a double sided 5' redwood fence on top of the wall, which will serve as a sound barrier to help filter out traffic noise.


----------



## jeff kushner

_THIS close!._....by Sept ....the green will have begun filling in and you will have a beautiful corner again. 

I think you may notice a larger drop in transmitted sound once they pour the wall then you are expecting. Most road noise is produced w/i 4' of the roadway itself. What goes to the sides lessens in amplitude(loudness) as the angle rises........by reflecting, the concrete wall may really make it nicer for you guys!


----------



## Maggie3fan

jeff kushner said:


> _THIS close!._....by Sept ....the green will have begun filling in and you will have a beautiful corner again.
> 
> I think you may notice a larger drop in transmitted sound once they pour the wall then you are expecting. Most road noise is produced w/i 4' of the roadway itself. What goes to the sides lessens in amplitude(loudness) as the angle rises........by reflecting, the concrete wall may really make it nicer for you guys!


You've never heard the low riders drive past her house at 70 mph blasting a massive sound system. My room is at the back of her house away from the street, I am deaf as a post and even I can hear the music noise


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> You've never heard the low riders drive past her house at 70 mph blasting a massive sound system. My room is at the back of her house away from the street, I am deaf as a post and even I can hear the music noise


And they have the base turned all the way up. It rattles my windows.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> And they have the base turned all the way up. It rattles my windows.


Ya, I bet, you can hear it and . . FEEL IT!


----------



## Yvonne G

Day before yesterday, and yesterday the scrapers and rollers (used to be called steam roller ???) worked the delivered and spread sand flat and smooth. All day long driving back and forth, flattening and compressing. Then in the evening they delivered several pallets of retaining wall blocks.




And in case you were wondering what happens if one of the crew has a sand box emergency, they drag this little trailer to the work sites:






Watching the wall go up is going to be interesting. Evidently there are actually two walls, one with different, stronger bricks behind the other. All of those bricks are now stacked up on my side of the street all along my frontage. So tomorrow they'll place them. I'll get a picture tonight when I go down to the mailbox.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's a couple pictures of the stacks of blocks. The second picture shows what the blocks look like. I've never seen a retaining wall being built, so I'm guessing, but these blocks will be installed behind where the actual face of the retaining wall is going to go. These are heavier and a different shape, and I guess they will be stronger at holding back the 'cliff'.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I was wrong about there going to be two walls, one behind the other. At the end of the day today they had mortared in place two rows of the base for the wall from the east side of my neighbor's properto up to about a quarter of my frontage. Looking down at the wall it looks like they're using two different pattern bricks, 'H' shaped and square. I don't know the reason for that. They have five or six different guys working at a time and it's going pretty fast. The guy across the street going west is getting a six foot wall. He must've negotiated for that in his contract. No retaining wall, just for privacy. So this crew is working at my neighbor's, mine and the across the street guy all at the same time.


----------



## jaizei

I think the sections with the H blocks are like columns, they reinforce the wall. The cross part is shorter so when they fill the inside, the concrete/grout connects better to other cells on either side.


----------



## jeff kushner

maggie3fan said:


> You've never heard the low riders drive past her house at 70 mph blasting a massive sound system. My room is at the back of her house away from the street, I am deaf as a post and even I can hear the music noise




Hopefully, the wall will lower that racket for you Y and for your sensitive sister too! LOL

We all listened to loud music, some of us still do................but when did we figure out that making people around us, listen to our music, was no longer "cool'? When did we all grow up?

I've got one guy, a Potato-rider who guns his engine at each block who blasts his Bike-mounted sound system to the max....every morning around 3:30AM as he rides up my street. I shake my head ruefully wondering how many of his neighbors are wishing for his demise. I've got a garage full of bikes, mostly very loud 2 stroke street bikes and I'm even quieter when I ride where I live!

LOL

Nice thing bout that wall.....after they fill the voids, it looks like it will keep ANYTHING that rolls on wheels, from ending up in your yard!


----------



## Markw84

What you see is the bottom two rows are the base of the wall. It is wider than the actual wall that will now sit on top of them matching the front face. The H blocks allows the concrete they will use to fill the wall cavities to actually fill across 2 sections of H block with a square block below or above to give added strength across each joint. More common 8" x 8" x 16" block will now go on top of those two base rows to make up the wall up to height. Makes a nice strong retaining wall.


----------



## Yvonne G

jeff kushner said:


> Hopefully, the wall will lower that racket for you Y and for your sensitive sister too! LOL
> 
> We all listened to loud music, some of us still do................but when did we figure out that making people around us, listen to our music, was no longer "cool'? When did we all grow up?
> 
> I've got one guy, a Potato-rider who guns his engine at each block who blasts his Bike-mounted sound system to the max....every morning around 3:30AM as he rides up my street. I shake my head ruefully wondering how many of his neighbors are wishing for his demise. I've got a garage full of bikes, mostly very loud 2 stroke street bikes and I'm even quieter when I ride where I live!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Nice thing bout that wall.....after they fill the voids, it looks like it will keep ANYTHING that rolls on wheels, from ending up in your yard!


Bear (bare??? in mind that what's behind that wall is a cliff. My 'yard' is six or seven feet above the wall. It won't be a deterrent from crashes into my yard, and it won't be a sound barrier.


----------



## Yvonne G

Markw84 said:


> What you see is the bottom two rows are the base of the wall. It is wider than the actual wall that will now sit on top of them matching the front face. The H blocks allows the concrete they will use to fill the wall cavities to actually fill across 2 sections of H block with a square block below or above to give added strength across each joint. More common 8" x 8" x 16" block will now go on top of those two base rows to make up the wall up to height. Makes a nice strong retaining wall.


Yeah, the smaller blocks have now been delivered and are sitting on pallets waiting to be placed.


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> Bear (bare??? in mind that what's behind that wall is a cliff. My 'yard' is six or seven feet above the wall. It won't be a deterrent from crashes into my yard, and it won't be a sound barrier.


Well then, you obviously need a force field. Where's Spock when you need him?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

I would venture to say that they will be putting in a french drain in behind the wall, then back-fill with existing or new soil. to level the grade on your side of the wall.


----------



## Yvonne G

When I went to bed Wednesday night this is what my retaining wall looked like - they had started on the corner:




When I got up this a.m. this is what it looks like - MAN! those guys work fast!!:





After the cement cures they'll start brining back the dirt to fill behind the wall. When they built the small retaining wall along my new driveway they filled the space behind the wall with landscape cloth and rocks. It will be interesting to see what they do with this large space.


----------



## Yvonne G

In the first picture you can see (behind the compacter) that my next door neighbor's retaining wall has been backfilled and compacted. They'll work on mine tomorrow.




They put down a bit of large gravel, then the drain pipe, then the weed barrier cloth:




In the meantime, Dudley was getting rambunctious and he demolished his back yard shelter. So I was desperate to move him back into his old front yard pasture.

He wrecked the plywood framing the doorway, and broke the cinderblocks:




Then the following day he demolished the ceiling of the shelter. I have no idea how he managed to reach the ceiling. He tore down the pieces of plywood that were covering the opening, and the bar that held the light and RHP, and one of the longer pieces of plywood was now tilted down to the floor, which he decided he was sprightly enough to climb up and escape into the carport:




I had a heck of a time getting him down and redirected out into the yard. Thank goodness the previous owner of the house had placed a gate on the outside of the shelter's doorway to keep their dogs off the carport. Once I got him back into the backyard I closed that gate. The the following day I asked my son-in-law to come over and help me move him to the front yard. My s-i-l recently had abdominal surgery and he's not able yet to do heavy lifting, so I cut a branch off the mulberry tree and waved it in front of the tortoise. Jim held a couple small pieces of plywood on either side of Dudley's head, like large blinders, to keep him going in the direction we wanted. I opened the gate and he was off and running. He made the trip from the backyard, around the back of the house to the front yard in about 6 minutes. His yard isn't completely ready for occupation yet, as the east end is still waiting for the driveway crew to finish putting up the fence, so I used lots of T-posts and a couple pieces of plywood and after we got him in there Jim and I closed up the end with the plywood. Dudley seemed disoriented at first, but after about five minutes you could see the lightbulb go off over his head when he realized he was home. He started grazing and when he was through he went into his night house.


----------



## wellington

Omg what a tank. Ceiling wtf! I think Mary knobbins is sending her vibes your way.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> In the first picture you can see (behind the compacter) that my next door neighbor's retaining wall has been backfilled and compacted. They'll work on mine tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 349660
> 
> 
> They put down a bit of large gravel, then the drain pipe, then the weed barrier cloth:
> 
> View attachment 349661
> 
> 
> In the meantime, Dudley was getting rambunctious and he demolished his back yard shelter. So I was desperate to move him back into his old front yard pasture.
> 
> He wrecked the plywood framing the doorway, and broke the cinderblocks:
> View attachment 349662
> View attachment 349663
> 
> 
> Then the following day he demolished the ceiling of the shelter. I have no idea how he managed to reach the ceiling. He tore down the pieces of plywood that were covering the opening, and the bar that held the light and RHP, and one of the longer pieces of plywood was now tilted down to the floor, which he decided he was sprightly enough to climb up and escape into the carport:
> View attachment 349664
> 
> 
> 
> I had a heck of a time getting him down and redirected out into the yard. Thank goodness the previous owner of the house had placed a gate on the outside of the shelter's doorway to keep their dogs off the carport. Once I got him back into the backyard I closed that gate. The the following day I asked my son-in-law to come over and help me move him to the front yard. My s-i-l recently had abdominal surgery and he's not able yet to do heavy lifting, so I cut a branch off the mulberry tree and waved it in front of the tortoise. Jim held a couple small pieces of plywood on either side of Dudley's head, like large blinders, to keep him going in the direction we wanted. I opened the gate and he was off and running. He made the trip from the backyard, around the back of the house to the front yard in about 6 minutes. His yard isn't completely ready for occupation yet, as the east end is still waiting for the driveway crew to finish putting up the fence, so I used lots of T-posts and a couple pieces of plywood and after we got him in there Jim and I closed up the end with the plywood. Dudley seemed disoriented at first, but after about five minutes you could see the lightbulb go off over his head when he realized he was home. He started grazing and when he was through he went into his night house.


And people think having a tort is boring cause they look like a pretty rock most of the time until they do something.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> And people think having a tort is boring cause they look like a pretty rock most of the time until they do something.


I don't ever get to see the "how." So I can't tell you how he was able to bring the ceiling down. My first clue is usually I hear clumping, scraping and loud banging. so by the time I discover his antics he's pretty far along with the destruction portion.


----------



## Yvonne G

We're having an overcast day today. Also heard a bit of thunder a few minutes ago. The humidity means my evaporative cooler won't be working well, but the clouds mean we've finally broken from the triple digit weather. 

The excavation behind the new retaining wall is three quarters filled and compacted. They don't work the week-end. I'm getting excited to see the new fence installed on top of the retaining wall, and to get my yard back. I'm pretty sure once that's done they can start on the pond. Taking care of large turtles in cattle troughs is not fun (and wastes A LOT of water!!). Thank goodness none of them have died.

I'm going out now to feed and water. I'll take my camera with me to show you how happy Dudley is to be back home.


----------



## Yvonne G

The excavated area behind the retaining wall:




The hopefully-sulcata proof-temporary-fence:




The happy tortoise that's not going to be causing his keeper any more grief:


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> The excavated area behind the retaining wall:
> 
> View attachment 349743
> 
> 
> The hopefully-sulcata proof-temporary-fence:
> 
> View attachment 349745
> 
> 
> The happy tortoise that's not going to be causing his keeper any more grief:
> 
> View attachment 349744


I'll be hoping and praying your sulcalta feels just spiffy.one can only hope and  but it looks like everything is actually going nicely. I'm glad for you.


----------



## wellington

I hope you didn't jinx yourself with that last pic and sentence. 
It's looking great though.


----------



## Yvonne G

wellington said:


> I hope you didn't jinx yourself with that last pic and sentence.
> It's looking great though.


Funny you should say that. He's back in the backyard. Last night I kept hearing banging and scraping that I had been attributing to my next door neighbor. When it kept on I went outside to see what he was doing. Well, it wasn't my neighbor, it was Dudley. He pushed aside the end post that's supporting my front porch roof and was able to squeeze out. My daughter wasn't answering her phone, my s-i-l had taken his grandkids to the Fresno State game. And at that moment I saw my across the street neighbor coming out of his house so I enlisted his help in herding Dudley back into the backyard. 

The plywood and T-posts I put up out front are so well wired together that I would have to totally tear it down to get him back in there (after I fix the porch post, if I can), so it looks like he will be staying in the backyard for the foreseeable future.


----------



## wellington

Yvonne G said:


> Funny you should say that. He's back in the backyard. Last night I kept hearing banging and scraping that I had been attributing to my next door neighbor. When it kept on I went outside to see what he was doing. Well, it wasn't my neighbor, it was Dudley. He pushed aside the end post that's supporting my front porch roof and was able to squeeze out. My daughter wasn't answering her phone, my s-i-l had taken his grandkids to the Fresno State game. And at that moment I saw my across the street neighbor coming out of his house so I enlisted his help in herding Dudley back into the backyard.
> 
> The plywood and T-posts I put up out front are so well wired together that I would have to totally tear it down to get him back in there (after I fix the porch post, if I can), so it looks like he will be staying in the backyard for the foreseeable future.


Oh man, sure didn't expect him to back fire so quickly. 
I cringed when I read the end post and roof. Man oh man they really aren't content unless they are ripping up something.


----------



## Yvonne G

wellington said:


> Oh man, sure didn't expect him to back fire so quickly.
> I cringed when I read the end post and roof. Man oh man they really aren't content unless they are ripping up something.


Yeah, I didn't realize the posts aren't attached to the porch's cement slab, they're just standing there with the roof holding them in place. And this was later than dusk, but not quite all the way dark. What the heck was he doing trying to escape at night? I guess he liked living in the cramped back yard, because he seems happy back there. Not pacing or being obnoxious. I've sent an email to my partner asking if it would be ok to try to find Dudley a new home.


----------



## wellington

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I didn't realize the posts aren't attached to the porch's cement slab, they're just standing there with the roof holding them in place. And this was later than dusk, but not quite all the way dark. What the heck was he doing trying to escape at night? I guess he liked living in the cramped back yard, because he seems happy back there. Not pacing or being obnoxious. I've sent an email to my partner asking if it would be ok to try to find Dudley a new home.


Sad that you want to rehome him but totally understand. I guess until that happens, back yard is the right place for now.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I didn't realize the posts aren't attached to the porch's cement slab, they're just standing there with the roof holding them in place. And this was later than dusk, but not quite all the way dark. What the heck was he doing trying to escape at night? I guess he liked living in the cramped back yard, because he seems happy back there. Not pacing or being obnoxious. I've sent an email to my partner asking if it would be ok to try to find Dudley a new home.


NO!!! You can't kick him out because he's frustrated and scared as his home is all different. Once he's set up *RIGHT* he'll go back to being Dudley. Just wait until then...What would Mary do if I had given her away every time I wanted to when she caused trouble. Please just wait and set him up correctly...


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> NO!!! You can't kick him out because he's frustrated and scared as his home is all different. Once he's set up *RIGHT* he'll go back to being Dudley. Just wait until then...What would Mary do if I had given her away every time I wanted to when she caused trouble. Please just wait and set him up correctly...


It's all just getting too much for me, Maggie. The road widening's going to drag on for another year or more. He can't live in that small back yard that long. And what happens in a month or so when it starts getting cold? He has wrecked the backyard heated shelter, which included large RHP. I can rebuild it, but if he wrecked it once, he can, and probably will again.


----------



## SinLA

Mary Knobbins and Dudley would get on Together great. I feel like they’d be a tortoise Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## Yvonne G

9-13-22 - They've got the trench behind the new retaining wall all filled in, compacted and smoothed out:





. . . and in the meantime, back at the ranch. . . er. . . uh . . . in the back yard:




Dudley is now wrecking the backyard fence. Those pickets he broke are right next to the gate to go out of the yard, and he's seen me go through the gate many times. He didn't just pull the pickets away from the fence, he actually BROKE them apart! I don't know why he quit when he did. Just a little bit more and he could have gone out. I nailed up a piece of plywood over the opening.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> 9-13-22 - They've got the trench behind the new retaining wall all filled in, compacted and smoothed out:
> 
> View attachment 349872
> View attachment 349873
> 
> 
> . . . and in the meantime, back at the ranch. . . er. . . uh . . . in the back yard:
> 
> View attachment 349874
> 
> 
> Dudley is now wrecking the backyard fence. Those pickets he broke are right next to the gate to go out of the yard, and he's seen me go through the gate many times. He didn't just pull the pickets away from the fence, he actually BROKE them apart! I don't know why he quit when he did. Just a little bit more and he could have gone out. I nailed up a piece of plywood over the opening.


It's making too much sense to me why he may be trying to get away from all that construction going on. It has to be doing reverberations underground. Maybe he thinks it's tremors before an earthquake. I hope all that is going to be done soon for you and your animals.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thursday and Friday the crew finished with my retaining wall and leveling out the back fill behind the wall, so this last week-end I cleaned up the front yard. I took down all the temporary fencing (I had already moved the leopards to a different yard on the back of the property), ran the strimmer (string trimmer), raked it all up and started demo'ing the wood fence. Today the crew is building the north curb for the center median. This was very interesting to watch. There's a big cement truck, the kind with the rotating drum on the back, and he's towing some sort of gizmo that says "curb builder" on the side. As the cement slides down the tube it goes through the curb builder which spits it out as a fully developed and shaped curb. . . no forms or anything. Then there are several guys following along with trowels smoothing and inspecting. Next comes paving this side of the street. I'm going to send the City Engineer an email asking about my fence and pond. I'm thinking that now they're finished with the retaining wall I'm going to be put on the back burner while the rest of the road construction gets worked on.

In the first two pictures I'm standing at the west end of my property. I had to take two pictures to get the whole thing in. The first picture I'm pointing the camera to the street, then the second I've pointed the camera to my driveway. I'm at the west end of the desert tortoise yard. The Texas tortoises will have a strip along the driveway. There will be a fence north to south across the middle, and the Russians will be on the other side of the fence. The shed that used to belong to the leopards will now be for the Russians.

The last picture is a view from street level.






I've bought a bunch of seed, broad leaf and pasture grass, but I won't be planting until the fence people are finished.


----------



## wellington

Yvonne G said:


> Thursday and Friday the crew finished with my retaining wall and leveling out the back fill behind the wall, so this last week-end I cleaned up the front yard. I took down all the temporary fencing (I had already moved the leopards to a different yard on the back of the property), ran the strimmer (string trimmer), raked it all up and started demo'ing the wood fence. Today the crew is building the north curb for the center median. This was very interesting to watch. There's a big cement truck, the kind with the rotating drum on the back, and he's towing some sort of gizmo that says "curb builder" on the side. As the cement slides down the tube it goes through the curb builder which spits it out as a fully developed and shaped curb. . . no forms or anything. Then there are several guys following along with trowels smoothing and inspecting. Next comes paving this side of the street. I'm going to send the City Engineer an email asking about my fence and pond. I'm thinking that now they're finished with the retaining wall I'm going to be put on the back burner while the rest of the road construction gets worked on.


Keep on them. They will put you on the back burner. All their construction may very well be, like another member said, the trouble with Dudley.


----------



## Yvonne G

The fence is coming along. In the pictures I'm standing in the middle of my driveway first looking to the left, then straight ahead, then to the right - at the day of 9-29-22.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Just need Maggie to come sign your new driveway!


----------



## Cathie G

It looks like they are doing you good even with all the upheaval. Hope it all gets done for you soon though.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, the fence is finished and I must say, I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!!! I still have a bit of work to do before I can put the tortoises back out there, move some dirt to fill in the gaps under portions of the fence, move some potted plants, take down the rest of the pond fence, but basically, it's done - and did I say I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!!!

The Russian yard:



The desert torotise yard:




The Texas tortoise yard:




Tomorrow I'll go out in the street and get a picture of the front of my property with my new retaining wall and fence. And this week-end I've asked my S-I-L to come over and get an overall view of the yards from the roof (I'm no longer safe climbing ladders and roofs).

So, until the pond is finished, that's about it for this thread.


----------



## SinLA

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the fence is finished and I must say, I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!!! I still have a bit of work to do before I can put the tortoises back out there, move some dirt to fill in the gaps under portions of the fence, move some potted plants, take down the rest of the pond fence, but basically, it's done - and did I say I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!!!
> 
> The Russian yard:
> View attachment 350563
> 
> 
> The desert torotise yard:
> 
> View attachment 350564
> 
> 
> The Texas tortoise yard:
> 
> View attachment 350565
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go out in the street and get a picture of the front of my property with my new retaining wall and fence. And this week-end I've asked my S-I-L to come over and get an overall view of the yards from the roof (I'm no longer safe climbing ladders and roofs).
> 
> So, until the pond is finished, that's about it for this thread.


Tortoise heaven!!!


----------



## wellington

So glad you love it. It looks great!


----------



## DoubleD1996!

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the fence is finished and I must say, I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!!! I still have a bit of work to do before I can put the tortoises back out there, move some dirt to fill in the gaps under portions of the fence, move some potted plants, take down the rest of the pond fence, but basically, it's done - and did I say I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!!!
> 
> The Russian yard:
> View attachment 350563
> 
> 
> The desert torotise yard:
> 
> View attachment 350564
> 
> 
> The Texas tortoise yard:
> 
> View attachment 350565
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go out in the street and get a picture of the front of my property with my new retaining wall and fence. And this week-end I've asked my S-I-L to come over and get an overall view of the yards from the roof (I'm no longer safe climbing ladders and roofs).
> 
> So, until the pond is finished, that's about it for this thread.


NIIIICCCEEE!


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the fence is finished and I must say, I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!!! I still have a bit of work to do before I can put the tortoises back out there, move some dirt to fill in the gaps under portions of the fence, move some potted plants, take down the rest of the pond fence, but basically, it's done - and did I say I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!!!
> 
> The Russian yard:
> View attachment 350563
> 
> 
> The desert torotise yard:
> 
> View attachment 350564
> 
> 
> The Texas tortoise yard:
> 
> View attachment 350565
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go out in the street and get a picture of the front of my property with my new retaining wall and fence. And this week-end I've asked my S-I-L to come over and get an overall view of the yards from the roof (I'm no longer safe climbing ladders and roofs).
> 
> So, until the pond is finished, that's about it for this thread.


Congrats!! I'm so glad you are reaping some benefit FINALLY!!


----------



## zolasmum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the fence is finished and I must say, I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!!! I still have a bit of work to do before I can put the tortoises back out there, move some dirt to fill in the gaps under portions of the fence, move some potted plants, take down the rest of the pond fence, but basically, it's done - and did I say I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!!!
> 
> The Russian yard:
> View attachment 350563
> 
> 
> The desert torotise yard:
> 
> View attachment 350564
> 
> 
> The Texas tortoise yard:
> 
> View attachment 350565
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go out in the street and get a picture of the front of my property with my new retaining wall and fence. And this week-end I've asked my S-I-L to come over and get an overall view of the yards from the roof (I'm no longer safe climbing ladders and roofs).
> 
> So, until the pond is finished, that's about it for this thread.


That's great, but you haven't mention the traffic noise. Is that more of a problem now ?
Angie


----------



## SinLA

How many Russians do you have, and how do you find them in that large a space??


----------



## Yvonne G

zolasmum said:


> That's great, but you haven't mention the traffic noise. Is that more of a problem now ?
> Angie


The fence across the front is 5' tall with pickets on both sides. The double pickets is supposed to help mute traffic sounds. Time will tell. As of now, the road is closed to all but through traffic. We'll see. But in the meantime I bought 10 (they actually sent me 13) willow sticks (not the weeping kind). After sitting in a bucket of water for a week They all but one sprouted roots. There are about 20 8' sections of fence, so I have to order more so that I can plant one tree in front of each section. When I had the aldabra tortoises there was a weeping willow that hung over their fence. They really enjoyed catching the waving branches for a snack.


----------



## Yvonne G

SinLA said:


> How many Russians do you have, and how do you find them in that large a space??


A couple months ago my sister sent me two males and a female. So now I have 3.4 russians. I'll have to pay attention to where they like to hide so I have a bit of a clue as to where they are. That area doesn't have very much broad leaf plants and weeds, so I'll be putting out food daily. Before brumation time comes, I hope to catch them around the feeding station. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SinLA

Yvonne G said:


> A couple months ago my sister sent me two males and a female. So now I have 3.4 russians. I'll have to pay attention to where they like to hide so I have a bit of a clue as to where they are. That area doesn't have very much broad leaf plants and weeds, so I'll be putting out food daily. Before brumation time comes, I hope to catch them around the feeding station. Fingers crossed.


3.4 Russians?


----------



## Yvonne G

SinLA said:


> 3.4 Russians?


Three males, four females


----------



## ZippyButter

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I‘m not an expert, but cypress trees have “knees.” Not sure if they would be an issue for you…


Cypress trees are good as long as they are not anywhere closed to Wood fences, house frames..... Brick retaining walls are fine with them, since termites can't chew on bricks.


----------



## ZippyButter

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you both for the tree research. I'm sorta' thinking about reclaiming the redwood pickets from the fence across the front of the property and using them somehow as an above ground tree planter box across the whole front with a drip system. I worry about the roots because the trees will be above the retaining wall .


Perhaps you can negotiate with the city to put in the steel barrier 6' deep ( I don't know the code there) against the retaining wall so any trees roots cannot penetrate the wall in the future.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the fence is finished and I must say, I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!!! I still have a bit of work to do before I can put the tortoises back out there, move some dirt to fill in the gaps under portions of the fence, move some potted plants, take down the rest of the pond fence, but basically, it's done - and did I say I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!!!
> 
> The Russian yard:
> View attachment 350563
> 
> 
> The desert torotise yard:
> 
> View attachment 350564
> 
> 
> The Texas tortoise yard:
> 
> View attachment 350565
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go out in the street and get a picture of the front of my property with my new retaining wall and fence. And this week-end I've asked my S-I-L to come over and get an overall view of the yards from the roof (I'm no longer safe climbing ladders and roofs).
> 
> So, until the pond is finished, that's about it for this thread.


I'm happy for you. good good


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> The fence across the front is 5' tall with pickets on both sides. The double pickets is supposed to help mute traffic sounds. Time will tell. As of now, the road is closed to all but through traffic. We'll see. But in the meantime I bought 10 (they actually sent me 13) willow sticks (not the weeping kind). After sitting in a bucket of water for a week They all but one sprouted roots. There are about 20 8' sections of fence, so I have to order more so that I can plant one tree in front of each section. When I had the aldabra tortoises there was a weeping willow that hung over their fence. They really enjoyed catching the waving branches for a snack.



I've bought the hybrid willow cuttings before, they do grow pretty fast.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZippyButter said:


> Perhaps you can negotiate with the city to put in the steel barrier 6' deep ( I don't know the code there) against the retaining wall so any trees roots cannot penetrate the wall in the future.


I know this sounds selfish, but at 84 years of age I'm not going to be around to see if roots cause a problem with the wall, so I'm planting what suits me. As of the moment, that would be regular willows. . . edible and fast growing.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'm happy for you. good good


Oh by the way  did you have McDonald's too?. I hope  sounds like it


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Oh by the way  did you have McDonald's too?. I hope  sounds like it


I don't eat out anymore. Since covid the thought of some highschool kid with dirty hands, and sneezing and coughing, preparing my food just turns me off.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I don't eat out anymore. Since covid the thought of some highschool kid with dirty hands, and sneezing and coughing, preparing my food just turns me off.


I love what they did for you. And I'm glad they're done. So all of you can get back to enjoying everyday life. But really I just would love to grab a bag of snacks. It could be corny and germy though  what choice do I have. I'll have to cook everything myself


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I love what they did for you. And I'm glad they're done. So all of you can get back to enjoying everyday life. But really I just would love to grab a bag of snacks. It could be corny and germy though  what choice do I have. I'll have to cook everything myself


My husband died in '83, and all the fledglings got married and fledged, so I've been cooking for one for quite a long time. It took me a long time to relearn how to cook. Thank goodness for frozen dinners!


----------



## Lokkje

Frozen dinner or hospital food is my go to. Your property is beautiful. I’m actually quite jealous.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My husband died in '83, and all the fledglings got married and fledged, so I've been cooking for one for quite a long time. It took me a long time to relearn how to cook. Thank goodness for frozen dinners!


Cooking for only 2 is just about as difficult as 1. I was used to cooking for 8 or so. Any way, to make a recipe I always have leftovers. I can't eat leftovers for long and so I either have to put up with visitors or throw them out. The first thing my kids and grandkids say is got any leftovers. Since I hate throwing away food, I'm glad I don't have to eat it.


----------



## ZippyButter

Yvonne G said:


> I know this sounds selfish, but at 84 years of age I'm not going to be around to see if roots cause a problem with the wall, so I'm planting what suits me. As of the moment, that would be regular willows. . . edible and fast growing.


You're absolutely right. Life is too short.


----------



## ZippyButter

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the fence is finished and I must say, I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!!! I still have a bit of work to do before I can put the tortoises back out there, move some dirt to fill in the gaps under portions of the fence, move some potted plants, take down the rest of the pond fence, but basically, it's done - and did I say I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!!!
> 
> The Russian yard:
> View attachment 350563
> 
> 
> The desert torotise yard:
> 
> View attachment 350564
> 
> 
> The Texas tortoise yard:
> 
> View attachment 350565
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go out in the street and get a picture of the front of my property with my new retaining wall and fence. And this week-end I've asked my S-I-L to come over and get an overall view of the yards from the roof (I'm no longer safe climbing ladders and roofs).
> 
> So, until the pond is finished, that's about it for this thread.


Yvonne is LOVING IT, so she won't LIST IT.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here are the pictures my S-I-L took from the roof this a.m. He said he also took panorama from his phone that he's going to email to me.

The Russian yard:




The fence separating the desert tortoise yard from the russian yard is behind the tree:




The desert tortoise yard:




Then on this side of the driveway the Texas tortoise yard:




I still have a bit of work to do making sure there's no daylight showing under the fences, and putting in trees and plants. I'm also going to shop around for a sprinkler installation company. Now I'm waiting for the pond people.

(My S-I-L tells me the black top machinery is parked down at the corner, so it looks like maybe my side of the street will be black topped starting Monday.)


----------



## Yvonne G

I've been sitting here working on a crossword puzzle and trying to also pay attention to traffic noise. Bearing in mind that my noise absorbing trees are gone it has been quite noisy today. . . and that is with a sign showing "road closed to through traffic" at the corner, and so far only one open lane each direction. I have 10 trees started, that I'll plant after the sprinklers are installed. I got 10 willow stubs for $13 and all of them are growing.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just need Maggie to come sign your new driveway!


I'm gonna


----------



## Maggie3fan

You need some ROS?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> You need some ROS?


No, thank you.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> No, thank you.


Your tortoises need some ROS? You just don't want me coming down there...a ha


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't do well with them. Too hot and not enough water.


----------



## Cathie G

I finally got a true Rose of Sharon growing not a hybrid. It wasn't for my Russian though. It was for a couple of little hummingbirds  Sapphire won't eat them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang it! I neglected to get a 'before' picture of the pond. Suffice it to say it was a big empty, weedy mess of a hole in the ground. And I don't know what I was expecting when the City Engineer put "pond liner'" in the contract, but I'm sorely disappointed:




I guess I expected they would smooth out the dirt then add a layer of sand, that they would smooth out the liner. I got the filter free, so I can't complain about that, but it's SO small for the size of the pond. There's rocks and sticks all over the floor under the liner, which makes me wonder how long the liner's going to last??? 

I've got an irrigation guy here today installing a sprinkler system in all the front yard tortoise yards, and he's a landscape person, so I've asked him what he'd charge to put down weed barrier and rocks and get rid of the edges of the liner. If it's not too expensive, I'll hire him to do that. Otherwise I've got my work cut out for me!!!

I still have to replace the rotten fence on the north side that separates the YF yard from the pond, and build a fence across the west side of the pond to the property line to keep the turtles contained. I used to have the gulf coast box turtle yard fenced off on the south side of the pond, but since a portion of that land got cut off I don't think there's enough room there anymore. For now they're in with the three toes and not causing any trouble.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Dang it! I neglected to get a 'before' picture of the pond. Suffice it to say it was a big empty, weedy mess of a hole in the ground. And I don't know what I was expecting when the City Engineer put "pond liner'" in the contract, but I'm sorely disappointed:
> 
> View attachment 351459
> 
> 
> I guess I expected they would smooth out the dirt then add a layer of sand, that they would smooth out the liner. I got the filter free, so I can't complain about that, but it's SO small for the size of the pond. There's rocks and sticks all over the floor under the liner, which makes me wonder how long the liner's going to last???
> 
> I've got an irrigation guy here today installing a sprinkler system in all the front yard tortoise yards, and he's a landscape person, so I've asked him what he'd charge to put down weed barrier and rocks and get rid of the edges of the liner. If it's not too expensive, I'll hire him to do that. Otherwise I've got my work cut out for me!!!
> 
> I still have to replace the rotten fence on the north side that separates the YF yard from the pond, and build a fence across the west side of the pond to the property line to keep the turtles contained. I used to have the gulf coast box turtle yard fenced off on the south side of the pond, but since a portion of that land got cut off I don't think there's enough room there anymore. For now they're in with the three toes and not causing any trouble.
> View attachment 351460
> View attachment 351461


Too bad you have to revamp it but I don't think it occurs to most people that pond liners need to be on flat smooth sand. As any new flooring does with whatever type of flooring job you're doing. It's good you're catching it early to get that problem fixed


----------

